# Passicaglia for string quartet



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Hey guys, this is the first time I am posting an unfinished piece on the forum. I think it would be helpful to get some feedback as I am composing a piece.

Anyway, I started this passicaglia just tonight actually. For those that don't know what a passicaglia is, it is basically a constant flow of variation based on a ground bass, much like Pachabel's Canon. Also like Pachabel's canon, the instruments each come in in the form of a canon. The ground starts in the cello, then the viola comes in, then the 2nd violin, then the first violin, then the cello in a really high register (with the ground bass switching to the second violin). It stops after about 2 minutes or so I think, but in the section I am currently working on, you can hear that there is now a melody in the cello and an augmented version of the ground bass can be heard in the 2nd violin.


__
https://soundcloud.com/violadude%2Fpassicaglia-for-string-quartet

So let me know what you think so far. It is kind of short so I guess it is kind of hard to give an opinion currently, but go ahead and try!


----------

